# retroverted uterus



## pinkemz (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi been told yesterday i have a retroverted uterus and this could be the cause of why i am having soooo many urine infections basically my uterus is tilting backwards. The dr said i might have problems trying to conceive. Just wondering anyone else got this- did you have difficulties?
Thanks in advance
Emma x


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Emma,
My friend has this and she was able to conceive quite easily from what shes told me. They had a problem at the scans getting a good view but other than that all is ok. Sorry I can't help more 

xx


----------



## margie (Mar 5, 2011)

I just did a search and it seems that more than 20% of women have them. The page I found said that urinary infections and fertility problems were rare. 

I know mine is tilted and very far back - which has led to many problems when I have to have that 3 yearly exam - its always uncomfortable and I have had several case where the nurse has been able to get a sample. 

I have never been pregnant but there were other reasons for that. 

If you do a google search you will be able to find out more on how it can affect you.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 5, 2011)

there was something on this last week on embarassing bodies on channel 4


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Emma , i have this ,i had no problems conceiving and have 2 boys .The only time it has caused difficulties is whenhaving a cervical smear (can be uncomfortable ) and once when they had to break my waters during labour (again uncomfortable had trouble carrying out the procedure )


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 5, 2011)

A lot would depend on how bad the tilt is to whether it effects concerption or carrying a baby!

Mine was found after I lost my twins just over 5 months, If for any reason it felt that it's causing a conception or carrying problem there are things they can do..

For conception problems, they can operate to stitch the womb into a better position (came very close to this op)  If it causes problems with carrying then they can pop a stitch into the cervex to help to avoid misscarage..


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 6, 2011)

thank you guys for all your advice and for sharing your stories means a lot


----------

